# 67 Stingray Deluxe before and after



## vastingray (Feb 26, 2021)

Here’s. Before and after pic of a 67 Stingray Deluxe   local Craigslist find


----------



## mrg (Feb 26, 2021)

All the same parts?


----------



## nick tures (Feb 27, 2021)

nice !


----------



## jrcarz (Feb 28, 2021)

great job!


----------

